# Buying a puppy - a bit of advice please



## emmalw2006 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

My husband and I have been thinking about getting a dog for a few years but its only been the past couple of months that we've been looking into it properly and after lots of discussion we've decided that a Maltese would be perfect for us. 

We currently don't have any children (but hope to one day) and I work from home so will be able to devote time to training and we can keep each other company!! 

I'm very weary about purchasing from anywhere other than a breeder so want to start doing my research into who to contact and was wondering if anyone had recommendations for UK based breeders? We are in the London/South-East area but would be willing to travel for the perfect pup! 

We are looking at getting one around end of April/beginning of May. When would be the best time to start making enquiries? 

Thank you so much in advance for any advice you are able to offer. 

xx


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

where abouts are you im from reading! i didnt get maizy from a reputable breeder unfortunatly i didnt stumble across this site until after i got her! Not that i love her any less!!! Since finding this site i have done a bit more research and i would possibly start by looking on champdogs website google it, also maybe look into show winning malteses for instance previous crufts winners etc and look at who owns and breeds them! Hopefully others might know some actual names!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't help with breeders in the UK. I do think it is wise to start early, sometimes the breeder you like won't have a litter and you will need to wait. The one bit of advice I can offer is that you choose the breeder that you like and trust, as opposed to choosing the puppy. You will love any puppy, but you need to have a relationship with the breeder first. I got MiMi without meeting her first and she is perfect for me.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

I can give you my breeders name and number but its in Scotland but look at my boy he has beautiful pups  x


----------



## emmalw2006 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi Mazie Moos Mum! 

Thanks so much for replying! 

I am currently in London, but lived in Abingdon not too long ago - used to LOVE going into Reading!! 

We were all set to go out and buy our dog last week but it was only when I started doing more research into the breed and then came across this site that I realised there was a lot more to it than that - this site has been a godsend!! 

Thank you so much for the advice hon - will look into that now!! 
Xx


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Off the top of my head look into Benetone, Valfreya and Zumarnik they all seem to have recent champions so they may be worth contacting as a start also check out the uk kennel club.

Not far at all!! We did exactly that i saw the add fell in love came home with her thst day! I love her to pieces but now feel much more educated and would def go down this route next time!! There are a few other breeders i like the look of saved on my pc at home il try send you them monday! I have no experience with these breeders its just based on research through loving the breed.


----------



## emmalw2006 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi Sylie, 

Thank you so much for your reply!! 

I was hoping it would be a case of starting now - at least I can feel like I'm doing something then. 

Thank you so much for the advice regarding breeders too - I will be sure to bear this in mind when I start contacting people. It's such a big decision so I think it's important to find a breeder you can trust too. 

Thanks so much once again 
Xx


----------



## emmalw2006 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi Lynzodolly, 

Your little man is just GORGEOUS!!! We have a,ready decided we would like a boy puppy and are going to call it Bertie - my best friends little boy is Albert as that was one of our first name choices but we thought we had better shorten it to avoid any confusion lol! 

I would love the details of your breeder if you don't mind? Half my family are up in Scotland so we are up quite a bit. An extra excuse for a trip up the road would be great!!

Would you mind me asking how much you paid so I know if it would be within my budget? 

Thanks so much again! 

Xx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Hun il private message u details xx


----------



## YoshiMyMaltese (Jun 10, 2012)

Emma, I can pass you the breeders details I got my pup from if you're interested. She's up in Yorkshire. I looked around for quite a while too and wouldn't just go with anyone. The breeder I used has just had a litter which will be around 12 weeks in Feb - her Maltese has just had 4 girls & 1 boy.

Let me know and I can message you the details if you're interested.


----------

